# Playalinda Beach Sunday



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Wow 3 hours of fishing in the middle of the day on low tide...........not a bite. was told a school of tarpon went through just before I got there and chased a bunch of large mullet up on the beach......wish I had been earlier. Oh well a great day to sit on the beach.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sorry to here your timing was off but it was a great day.


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

In Melbourne Beach--saw quite a few snook and a large cobia about 25 yards out. surprised at the number of crabs and baitfish, as well as the snook, that were in 12-18" of water. 3 large schools of blues moved thru and think I saw a whale about a mile out in my kayak. One of the most beautiful days I have ever seen on the beach.

Tonight a spectacular light show out at sea from a huge electical storm. This place is a daily wonderland to me--catching fish is just icing.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

flistell 
Are you taking the rod and reel out with ya on that kayak ?


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

First time out--real exercise trying to chase fish up and down the beach. Really need a rod holder to make it work. I use jigs and spoons, which require constant attention and can be tough to manage in wind/surf. Next time out I will try cut bait.


----------

